# Windows 7 Drinking game!



## ToeClaws (Sep 8, 2009)

This was a great chuckle this morning after seeing it on Slashdot - a drinking game based on Windows 7 stuff:

http://notnews.today.com/2009/09/04...ontaneous-house-parties-for-windows-7-launch/

To summarize, the stuff to drink to:



One shot for every â€œethnicâ€ face in an install graphic.
An extra shot if itâ€™s pasted over the head of a white person.
One shot for every white face pasted over the head of a non-white person.
One shot for every program with the Office 2007 â€œribbonâ€ toolbar stuck on it completely inappropriately.
One shot for every exciting â€œnewâ€ feature thatâ€™s been in Mac OS and Linux for the past five years.
An extra shot if the exciting â€œnewâ€ featureâ€™s been in Mac OS and Linux for the past ten years.
One shot every time you reboot during the install.
One shot every time the system asks to reboot just because it feels like it.
Two shots every time it reboots even though you said â€œno.â€
Drain the bottle if thereâ€™s an actual feature that makes Windows 7 so much better than sticking with XP that youâ€™ll spend actual money to get it.
A bitter mouthful every time the system blue-screens.
The main point of the Slashdot article though was to highlight this little problem: 

http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2009/Sep/0039.html

It's an old attack that seems to have been reintroduced in Windows 7.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> One shot for every program with the Office 2007 â€œribbonâ€ toolbar stuck on it completely inappropriately.



MSPaint.  *a shot*



ToeClaws said:


> One shot for every exciting â€œnewâ€ feature thatâ€™s been in Mac OS and Linux for the past five years.
> An extra shot if the exciting â€œnewâ€ featureâ€™s been in Mac OS and Linux for the past ten years.



The reworked Mac OS X dock Windows Taskbar.  *two shots*



ToeClaws said:


> It's an old attack that seems to have been reintroduced in Windows 7.



My first thought was the LAND attack that one or two public Vista betas were vulnerable to, that no version of Windows had been vulnerable to since Windows 95 Gold.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Drain the bottle if thereâ€™s an actual feature that makes Windows 7 so much better than sticking with XP that youâ€™ll spend actual money to get it.



Fuck.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> One shot for every program with the Office 2007 â€œribbonâ€ toolbar stuck on it completely inappropriately.



Seven shots.



ToeClaws said:


> One shot for every exciting â€œnewâ€ feature thatâ€™s been in Mac OS and Linux for the past five years.


 
One shot for that.



ToeClaws said:


> One shot every time you reboot during the install.


 
2-3 shots for that one.



ToeClaws said:


> One shot every time the system asks to reboot just because it feels like it.


 
Two shots.



ToeClaws said:


> Two shots every time it reboots even though you said â€œno.â€


 
2-3 shots.



ToeClaws said:


> Drain the bottle if thereâ€™s an actual feature that makes Windows 7 so much better than sticking with XP that youâ€™ll spend actual money to get it.


 
*Drains Bottle*



ToeClaws said:


> A bitter mouthful every time the system blue-screens.


 
Never Blue-screened yet 

So overall: an estimated 14-17 shots with my experience with Windows 7 so far, although I still love Windows 7.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 8, 2009)

I got an error the first time I tried to view this thread. Maybe it's warning me to stay away from Windows 7...


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 9, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> I got an error the first time I tried to view this thread. Maybe it's warning me to stay away from Windows 7...



*laughs* Could be.  Wonder how many shots that would be?


----------



## Night-Leopard-800 (Sep 9, 2009)

*clink* I dun feel so good now... *urp*


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 9, 2009)

MANDATORY: YOU FOOLS MWA HAHAHAHA YOU NEVER SHOULD CONFORM TO CORPORATE WHIMS MICROSOFT SUCKS! 

(from one of your local Linux users)


----------



## ZentratheFox (Sep 9, 2009)

I am one of those people who actually got a bluescreen in Win7.

I am still going to buy it, provided I find an easy way to make it act like Vista in some ways. The new start menu/taskbar is so annoying...


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 9, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> I am one of those people who actually got a bluescreen in Win7.
> 
> I am still going to buy it, provided I find an easy way to make it act like Vista in some ways. The new start menu/taskbar is so annoying...



I would go so far as to say any additions they made to the taskbar after Windows 2000 were annoying.  Even in XP, I set it to "Classic" mode to get rid of the annoying rework they did.  I dread to think how badly they've screwed it up since. So, I'll add:

* One shot for every feature that has been moved to a less convenient/easy/obvious place since Windows 2000


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 10, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> I am one of those people who actually got a bluescreen in Win7.



Really?

Hmm... I never got a bluescreen on Windows 7 once.



ToeClaws said:


> * One shot for every feature that has been moved to a less convenient/easy/obvious place since Windows 2000



That would have to be 20-30 shots.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 10, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> That would have to be 20-30 shots.



*laughs* Okay, then we better throw in a free stomach pump or two with that one.


----------



## Stensca (Sep 12, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> The main point of the Slashdot article though was to highlight this little problem:
> 
> http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2009/Sep/0039.html
> 
> It's an old attack that seems to have been reintroduced in Windows 7.


Turns out that it wasn't, and Slashdot merely jumped the gun with the report that it was 

Instead of a Win7 drinking game, I propose a Slashdot drinking game, where you scroll back through the Slashdot news and take a shot for each misleading article.

It's a good way to get alcohol poisoning, but it'd be fun nonetheless.


----------

